# Chevron Board



## bromleyxphil (May 4, 2010)

Hi
Going to Germany tomorrow, Moselle valley from Trier. Do I need a red and white chevron board on my bike rack?
Phil


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Whenever we go over the water we put one on.
Better safe than sorry. They do let the following vehicles know that you have an overhang. Note the lines have to go in the proper direction

Dave p


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Not a legal requirement for Germany.


----------

